# gosh!, all my sw fishes look like getting ick.



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 100G tank with 60 lb. live rock, 2.5" thick live sand and some fishes. The fishes are 5" maroon clown, 4" blue neon damsel, 5" grouper, 3 snow flake eels, 2.5" diamond damsel, sea urchin and starfish and have stayed there more than a year except for 7" blue tang.
I recently introduced a blue tang 2 weeks ago. I think it broght ick and now all fishes scratching their body on rocks and substrate.
what's the best things to do? should I take the inverterbrates including 3 eels out and treat whole tank? OH, I have wet dry rated 200G. I saw white dots on blue tang's body so moved it to hospital tank. but I don't see white dots on other fishes's bodies. If I just let them without treating they will all die?
Please help me. I have never had a problem with my saltwater tank. so I don't know.
Thank you


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Try some garlic flake food. Beware of adding solution with copper in it in your main tank. It will leach back out and may harm inverts. The best way is hyposalinity but beware of the salt levels going too low and kill your fish. You want to maintain low salinity to ride out the life cylcle of ich.
Heres a link on the treatment.
Click Me


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you. it's very helpful infomation. I printed it out and will keep it.
Using medcation after move the inverts to another is bad idea? If I use chemical thing, should I remove live rocks and sand too?
UV sterilizer will help to cure them?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

A uv will help. The copper in most meds that cure ick is stuff you don't want to expose your inverts and others to. For your lr and sand i would never expose them to copper for the chance you sell the lr to a reefer or you decide on a anenome or something and you poison it. I believe there are a couple of meds out there that don't contain copper, But i have no experience with them. Just look for reef safe if your gonna use a med. 
The ich probably came from your tang. They are infamous for getting it. Good luck.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

thank you raptor. I guess I should follow the hyposalinity process to remove the ick in my tank. However, since I don't really see the white dots, I am going to believe the UV to cure it. I have turned it off for a awhile to save some money. When I see the white dots on their body, I will do the hyposalinity process. Another option is that I prepare bigger hospital tank to cure all fishes. If I cure the fishes in hospital tank and put them in main tank, they will get ick again?
I am sorry for asking you so many questions.
thanks again


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah you can add them to a hospital tank, But your main tank would have to stay fishless for the time it takes ich to run it's cycle and all of it dies off before you re add the fish back into the tank.


----------

